# She is my world



## crazyguy7038

If someone could translate this for me I world greatly apreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## tanzhang

Sha'ng aking mundo

or

Sha'ng aking daigdig

or She is the whole world to me - Buong daigdig sha saakin.
or Buong mundo sha saakin.


----------



## crazyguy7038

thanks for the help


----------



## Pinyot

tanzhang said:


> Sha'ng aking mundo
> 
> or
> 
> Sha'ng aking daigdig
> 
> or She is the whole world to me - Buong daigdig sha saakin.
> or Buong mundo sha saakin.



_*Siya'ng* aking mundo/daigdig._
_*Siya* ang aking mundo/daigdig._

_*Saakin* _is not a single word. It's *sa akin*.


----------



## tanzhang

Pinyot said:


> _*Siya'ng* aking mundo/daigdig._
> _*Siya* ang aking mundo/daigdig._
> 
> _*Saakin* _is not a single word. It's *sa akin*.


Yes I know (^___^)

It's just I don't say it that way anymore - I would say sakin(saakin) and not sa akin.

And for Siya'ng ( I don't say it that way either ) so how I say it is how I write it "shang"

I don't don't say siya anymore either it's Sha.


----------

